# Unfriendly betta.



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

My Morgan is just not Mr Personality!! He heads to the other side if I stand next to his tank. And he's a pain in the rear to catch for water changes. Today he tried to get under the rocks and then he laid on his side like I had killed him. I'm going to switch him with one of my easier to catch fish. It's hard enough to catch him in that round Aqueon 360 without him making it even harder.He's the only one that ignores me and won't make up to me. Little brat!!! lol Do any of you guys have one that acts this way?


----------



## FancyFins (Feb 3, 2010)

He sounds like a major brat haha.

Dallas is the hardest to get into a cup for water changes but other than that she is super friendly. I can't scare my fish if I try. I have to literally poke them with my finger to scoot them away at feeding time (to make sure the right fish gets the food)

But my CT male is a different story. He hides off in the back of the tank and only comes to the front to eat :|


----------



## doggyhog (Apr 30, 2009)

LOL little brat... 

mikko is kinda shy too. Just his personality. I need to get more plants in his tank so he's more comfortable.


----------



## Noko (Jan 10, 2010)

All I have is a new female that likes to attack me. Alpha wouldn't let me catch him, but he would swim along the front of his tank when I walked into my room.


----------



## DragonFish (Mar 31, 2009)

lol! xDD
Phoenix absolutely hates me. She outright refuses to interact with me or take food from my fingers like the other girls, always has been like that...shes such an odd little bugger


----------



## vaygirl (Sep 10, 2009)

Aw, the little stinker! Dr. Phil would tell you that you just haven't found his currency yet. I bet it's some kinda food! You just have to find the one he can't live without.


----------



## FancyFins (Feb 3, 2010)

Vaygirl you just reminded me I have a couple of Dr Phil episodes recorded on my dvr.... I'm hopeless


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

lol! I'll have to work on finding out what that is!


----------



## Jupiter (Aug 30, 2009)

Lol! Renard is a major brat when I do try to do his water changes! But he's sooo cute that I forgive him. 

M.A.C doesn't really have a personality. He's not mean or anything...he just doesn't really stick out compared to my other bettas.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Morgan is a lot like my other betta Oscar that died a few months back. Oscar wasn't very friendly either. He would literally turn his back on me when I would talk to him. He would swim away from me and completely ignore me.


----------



## BettaxFishxCrazy (Sep 5, 2009)

Aww that little stinker!haha Thankfully all of mine come right up to the tank to greet me and don't give me any trouble with water changes. Indy still gets really stressed every time, so I try to make it easier for him (catch him quickly with the net and not mess around with transporting him to the small bowl).


----------



## goldyboy (Dec 6, 2009)

Murdoch is a grump. And Farnham is a close 2nd in grump-lympics. I do their waters last cuz it takes the longest. (Admittedly I gave Farnham a good reason to be grumpy today by accident...I took him from the bowl and put him in the cup he waits in...and I forgot to put the water in for him. Eek! I quickly filled the waiting cup with some pre-conditioned water and he had a fit at me while I finished his bowl.) Oopsie. It's been a long day. 

And yet my fave two fishy pics ever are of them. Meh.


----------



## Romad (Jun 28, 2009)

My CT Bingo is pretty shy. He'll only really react to me (especially when I have food). I wouldn't say that any of the others are unfriendly but I love how different their personalities are. It makes for an intersting mix.


----------



## dukie1346 (Mar 22, 2009)

My Starburst is the same way. Since I got him he is the flarer, and if I try to catch him, let's just say it takes a while. 
He may be a little stinker with terrible finrot, but I love hime just the same.


----------



## Neelie (Feb 18, 2010)

we,, my first 2 betta males (red and blue veil tails) where so friendly i could pick them up out of the tank with my hand. they'e just swin into my palm. fed them by hand etc, you could pet them etc etc. my girls are very friendly, eventhough 2 of them are new, but they copy the old girl which is tame too. draco loves me, ghost too, but salmon is a brat too! have him 2 days and just cant warm up with him... tis' a petty you can interact with the fish in the shop and see what they are like...


----------



## BettaxFishxCrazy (Sep 5, 2009)

O...M...G I LOVE your fish in your avatar Neelie!! Where did you get him??!!!


----------



## Neelie (Feb 18, 2010)

BettaxFishxCrazy said:


> O...M...G I LOVE your fish in your avatar Neelie!! Where did you get him??!!!


 thank you very much BFC. wish i would have bred him lol. i got him imported from a UK breeder. my local petstore chain, the manager, has a soft spot for bettas and imports special ones through the shop for himself and i asked him to get me something nice too. he found salmon and ghost too. their bettas arent kept in cups either lol. they have tanks with all mod con's LOL :-D

sorry for the off topic btw.

well salmon is warming up to me now, so i guess ill take back what i said lol. he's not a brat... but he sure came across that way lol


----------



## leedea08 (Feb 7, 2010)

My little girl, Rosie is a sweet heart. Every time I go up to her tank she swims up to me. I dont think any of my other Bettas did that. And so far I think she is my favorite. I have never changed her tank becouse around the time I was supposed to change it I got a new filtered tank for her. But I did have a few problems trying to catch her.;-)
__________________________________________________ __________________
R.I.P
Name: Breed: Gender: Color:
Charlie Unknown male Not sure, i had him about 2-3 years ago
Joker Unknown male Orangish with red spots on fins
Emily Crowntail female Red with black fins


----------



## zoragen (Sep 25, 2009)

I have a planted, cycled tank at home so I only do partial water changes & haven't had to catch Sir Fins. He very friendly & curious. He loves the new plants I put in a few weeks ago. 

I have to bat him away when I'm cleaning or planting. He always wants to know what's going on.

Freddy - at work - is curious but HATES to be caught. That boy can swim & wiggle his way around!


----------

